# Where can I buy a Gretsch pickguard?



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm having a really hard time finding a particular pickguard for a build and I was wondering if anyone here knew where I could pick one up. I'm looking for...
*
Gretsch '57 Silver Jet Pickguard 0477C PG 6128-57/6129-57
*Silver painted acrylic plastic. Cut for DeArmond pickups. GENUINE GRETSCH PART NUMBER 006-0971-000.

I found one here, but it's 35.99 + 20.00 shipping + taxes/fees
http://angela.com/gretsch57silverjetpickguard.aspx 

I don't know if I can bring myself to spend $70.00+ on a piece of plastic. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Norman


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to the Gretsch-Talk forum (http://www.gretsch-talk.com/) and do a search for a member Paul Setzer (no relation to Brian). He has made every Gretsch-related pickguard imagineable. His work is top-notch. I believe this is his work email: [email protected] And here is a link to some of his work: http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l303/setzersigns/ (I hope all these links work!)


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks db62, I just emailed him.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with the Paul Setzer that db62 mentioned. I used to frequent the Gretsch-Talk forums, and its pretty much a general "love-in" for that guy.


----------

